

They Will Not Come – Taking Kifu Offline - patchfx
http://hiltmon.com/blog/2014/06/28/they-will-not-come/

======
api
I saw this phenomenon myself years ago in a completely different domain:
machine learning. There are indeed many cases where people will rave about
your demos, tell you what you made is awesome, but... they will not come.
They'll give you great feedback and stroke your ego and tell you how amazing
it is... but they still will not come.

It's really a mind screw.

I wish I had some pithy answer or magic formula, but alas I'm not sure that
such a thing exists. You'll find many people who will say otherwise and will
try to convince you that this or that methodology or marketing principle is
the sure fire One True Way. I don't buy it-- I've seen every approach to
figuring out business fail in some cases. If there were some 100% effective
formula for doing market research or finding product/market fit ahead of
actually _making the product_ , you'd have a significantly higher success rate
for new startups. Actually, I bet if such a thing existed you wouldn't need
startups. Companies and venture investors could just run that formula and cook
up endless successful new ventures without all the gambling on the crazies
called "founders" and their unproven plans. In reality most ventures cooked up
by "professionals" under such circumstances fail quite spectacularly.

Good luck with all the things you do next!

